

Planetary Annihilation hits $900K goal with 16 days remaining - seattlematt
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/659943965/planetary-annihilation-a-next-generation-rts/posts/298124

======
exterm
Finally a crowdfunded RTS game.

The fact that it's made by many of the guys involved with Total Annihilation
and Supreme Commander gives me hope this will be a really deep, scalable and
fun game.

Proud to be a supporter.

